# best shops in your area



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll start with the high desert region of Lancaster and Palmdale.
1. *The Block Shop* in Lancaster: Great people, great service, and the owner has recently set up a full up fitting program if you need to tweak your position. They're big on community events and even though they are best known as a bmx shop their lineup has exploded recently with road and mtn bikes.
2. *House of Bikes* in Palmdale: Again great people and service. On top of all that they have great prices and the owner's better than a bloodhound at finding obscure parts. They don't necessarily stock a whole lot of bikes due to the small shop size, but if you know what you want they can get it for you.

I've never had a bad experience at either shop and the folks working there generally have great stories to tell.


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

1. *Pasadena Cyclery* (562) 691-7118 in Pasadnea, CA. There may be a reason why this shop has the lowest price on basic tune up, but I guess it's worth a shot. They charge $25 while others were charging $30-$40 for the same service (as far as I can tell). Anyways, there's also a cute shopgirl handeling sales there). :O)

2. *La Habra Cyclery* (626) 795-2866 near Brea, CA in Orange County CA. I've been going to this bike shop for 15yrs now (with my dad), but recently went shopping for a road bike by myself. After 7 bike shop visits in my tri-city area, Jim (I'm guessing the owner of La Habra Cyclery) is the only person that actively & ethusiastically helped me find a bike that matched the specs and price I wanted! I'm talking interent prices here! Anyways, love the store, love the helpful, prompt, courteous employees, love the price (I may have just gotten lucky with the bike price), but anyways Dad did good in chosing the best bike shop in our area.
FOLLOW UP 2/23/06:
When accepting delivery of the bike, I wish there was a more hands on, one-on-one fitting/adjusting process (no trainer). It may have been due to that I sounded like I knew more about bikes than I really do -with all my height and stem requirements before the build. At least they are letting me bring back my bike for as many tunes ups needed for a year.

EDIT: 
Found out through some reading here at RBR that 33% off MSRP is pretty standard for last year bike models and with some bike shops you can get 2-3yrs free maintenance sometimes.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Burbank / east SF Valley area*

Definitely Bicycle John's in Burbank. Don't be put off by the high end road bikes hanging on some of the racks. John's shop is definitely full service and very helpful with parts, service, and special orders. He sponsors local riders, organizes fun rides and centuries, and holds trainer sessions in the parking lot. I've become a regular there, and when that happens I've learned the shop will go out of their way to make you happy.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*bicycle john's*

there'a also a bicycle john's near Acton between palmdale and valencia. haven't been there myself but in speaking to them on the phone they carry the same high end bikes and were more than willing to help with some setup questions.


----------

